# New gamers need some fun in/around Abbotsford, BC



## scrumshesto (Mar 28, 2011)

My boyfriend and I were just introduced to Dungeons & Dragons in the last couple of months, and would love to be able to expand our role playing abilities as well as our knowledge of the universe. We are both open minded and have fairly regular schedules, send me a message and we will chat it up! We also play Warhammer and he plays some Magic: The Gathering (I would be open to learning this as well)  to keep things interesting. Looking to meet some fun people in the area, willing to travel to Langley and Chilliwack so long as we can mix up meeting places once in a while. Look forward to hearing from other gaming enthusiasts!


----------



## PsionicRanger (Mar 29, 2011)

I know it's a longshot, but you're both welcome to come to Calgary (make the 12 hour trek) to come to Underground Con on May 7.  It's a full day of gaming for $20...Lots of games to choose from.  Underground Con 

If you can make it, that would be amazing.


----------



## scrumshesto (Apr 9, 2011)

Sorry to say, but Calgary is definitely a little too far for us! If we had known sooner it may have been possible for some holidays to be booked, but gives us hope for next year mayhaps =D

 BUMP
Possibly three people getting together for a DnD night in Abbotsford now. Fourth is currently pending, but likely to come just about every week as he is a musician and often has gigs on weekends. So far it is looking like a Saturday night event 5:30/6pm to 10pm or later, depending on how we're all feeling. Sundays are possible as well, being from 6pm-10pm also with the possibility of going on later. Please get in touch if you may even be able to do a bi-weekly game as we're all friendly, enthusiastic gamers looking for some new friends.


----------

